# Forum Edit Time



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was able contact a Forum Administrator, He was very helpful and he said he has reset the editing time to 24 hours here on the forum I know others will be as grateful as I am.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats good to know , i have oftern made a mess of editing


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Handy dandy CV3.

The edit function on this board to put it in bluntly stinks. Maybe now when I post something late at night I can fix it in the morning!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks CV3!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just sent a IM to the Administrator asking if it could be done and in about 10 minutes he IM me back and he had done it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good one it was needed


----------

